# Avoid Conil de la Frontera



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

This now has to be one of the most MH-unfriendly spots in Spain. Parking with a MH (or caravan) is banned in the whole municipality. That's not just overnight parking, but parking at any time, even for 5 minutes! I turned up in Conil at 11am, saw the signs and was busy reading my map, engine running, looking for an alternative, and the police came and told me to move on. It's a shame because it's a pleasant little town and beach - I spent a few days there a couple of years ago.


----------



## belslot (Oct 23, 2009)

been there today and stayed a couple of hours, at least 5 other MH, though we were at the scruffy end


----------

